# 3-way active speakers



## whitesnakebg (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm going to build a 3-way active speakers, but i don't know witch bass driver to use.

:help:

I liked a couple of bass drivers, but I don't know who I choose and which will be best. 

Eton 12-680 - 12" 
seas W26FX001 - 10" 
seas W26FX002 - 10" 
SB Acoustics SB42FHC75 15" 

The other variant is 2pcs of seas W26FX002. 

What is your opinion about these drivers, who do you like most and will 
does the job best?

If you have other favourite bass driver, please tell me.

Why does you think that?

My goal is to be controlled and dynamic bass and at the same time feeling him with my body. 

The speakers will be active with three amplifiers for each driver. The bass driver will works to 160-200hz.

The medium and high frequency drivers will be selected later.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

whitesnakebg said:


> Eton 12-680 - 12"
> seas W26FX001 - 10"
> seas W26FX002 - 10"
> SB Acoustics SB42FHC75 15"


Those seas excel units are some of the finest bass drivers for a multi way speaker in the world, and model well in transmission line enclosures (which are optimal for a 3-way "box speaker", because the driver is normally expected to play up into vent resonance regions). You may need to use a notch filter on the magnesium cone breakup of the FX001 but once you've done it it's essentially the best performance to ask out of a 10" driver, at least up high. 

They're rather expensive though, and I can't say with any confidence that their performance is in any way superior to what you would get from some of Acoustic Elegance's world class offerings. End of the day, a 10" driver still has to work hard to reproduce the deepest bass, and I would recommend two per speaker.

I recommend the Acoustic Elegance TD15S woofer alternatively. There will be a bit of a wait time but once it arrives you won't regret it. 

Remember that box design becomes increasingly important for a 3-way because you must isolate, well brace, and critically damp every portion of the design. You may find it's easier to work with smaller drivers rather than build a large box for superior drivers.


One recommendation I have, if you want the best bass, is to consider the room into the equation. It's almost an established reality that monopole speakers load the room in such a way that "towers" rarely have optimal bass response.... the room will mess with that no matter how fine the drivers. I'm sure you've heard of "multiple subs" approach instead of true full range speakers but there's one issue with that approach and that's the fact that room modes become a problem as high up as 300hz. 

How, then do expect you get tight, clean bass so high?

U Frames! 

http://www.musicanddesign.com/NaO-II-U-frame.html

Cheaper drivers loading the room well will imo give you better response than expensive drivers in a box. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## whitesnakebg (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for your answer. 

Yes I know, how the room influence on sound reproduction and how importance is to treat the room. 

In my room i have got some acoustic treatment. But the other important think for me are distortions of the driver. 

I saw this driver TD15S it looks amazing, for what type of construction do you think is good? Do you know how much distortions have this driver?

GranteedEV, do you know some good 12'' driver which player better than seas W26FX001?


----------

